
YubiKey Manager CLI - nikolay
https://developers.yubico.com/yubikey-manager/
======
nikolay
macOS:

    
    
      brew install ykman
    

Ubuntu:

    
    
      sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yubico/stable
      sudo apt update
      sudo apt install yubikey-manager
    

Using pip:

    
    
      pip install yubikey-manager

